# air cleaner problem



## Kim_Francis (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi guys!

So i started to change the air filter on the 73 LeMans 350 and when i opened the housing i found the air cleaner kind of like glued to the bottom lid... the air filter is very old and dirty and wanting to replace it i was a bit upset because it is kind of ruined. After that my friend give me an Edelbrock pro flow air cleaner that is supossed to fit there but the original one has some cable in the inside and thermo something outside on the snorkel.. are these elements importants? should i try putting them somewhere? Also there is a rubber hose connected from the air cleaner bottom to the valve cover, i read about putting valve cover breathers so should i put a breather with the new air cleaner?



Thank you!


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

The factory air cleaner was designed as part of the emissions control package. There was a synthetic hose attached to the bottom of the snorkel going to a shield on the exhaust manifold. When the engine was cold it drew warm air from around the exhaust manifold to assist with warm up and better fuel atomization, When warmed up, the thermo thing on the snorkel closed a flap in the snorkel and cool air was dawn through the end of the snorkel.

MOst Edelbrock air cleaners have a punch out on the underside of the airclaener to attach a fitting (see link------ Edelbrock Crankcase Breather Filter Connection Kit | JEGS )

You can attach a hose to this fitting and to the pipe coming from your valve cover to retain the factory PVC/breather set up.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

the "Pro flows" are one of the triangular mesh air cleaners with foam inside. Absolute junk, just like the similar design Weiand aircleaners before them. All it takes is a backfire & you have half melted plastic debris in the carburetor. Does your '73 350 still have its 2bbl carburetor?


----------

